# raptor and diablo blanco pairing?



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what would i get?

would they be all raptors het blizzard?

any suggestions what other females i can put the db to next season and what i`d get?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> what would i get?
> 
> would they be all raptors het blizzard?
> 
> any suggestions what other females i can put the db to next season and what i`d get?


You will get all TAlbino eclipses het blizzard. Offspring may show varying amounts of jungle/stripe/reverse stripe/patternless stripe snd tangerine.

Personally I would stick with anything raptor or blizzard based for the female. Best would be another DB imo.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cheers for that, i have a gorgoeus lil`pink db baby growing on, but wondered who else he could go in with to make something interesting.

the only other blizzard-type girls i have are-

blizzard het tremper who`s already given me a stripy baby
a hypo het blizzard
plus some mack het blizzard hatchlings


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

buy 2 nice female dbs 

i no were there is 2 :lol2:

or arkreptiles could have female het db at good price


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol2:

forgot to ask you, has mr. db got a name?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

lobley said:


> buy 2 nice female dbs
> 
> i no were there is 2 :lol2:
> 
> or arkreptiles could have female het db at good price


 
I know where there's one....
Which bit me and screeched at me this morning and made me jump ! :Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:
They aint white devils for nothing are they !!! :devil:

I'll be looking at something 'raptory' with mine, depending on whether 'she' stays a she or becomes a 'he'....
Patternless Eclipse het Talbino I reckon if female 
Mack Snow Enigma het talbino/eclipse if she gains some 'bits' ! : victory:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my baby one ( 3 months old ) must be a bit dim then,
very steady and more interested in dinner!

i cant go shopping at hte mo, i`ve got a vet bill on the horizon.....................


----------

